

Seven Databases in Seven Weeks: A Guide to Modern DBs and the NoSQL Movement - mapleoin
http://pragprog.com/book/rwdata/seven-databases-in-seven-weeks

======
forgotAgain
To me this seems to be a commercial posting. Is that allowed?

~~~
danso
Uh...aren't a lot of "Show HN: [my app/startup]" commercial postings in
nature?

~~~
georgemcbay
Yes. But I have to admit I was disappointed to see this was just a marketing
link for a book considering how much the title sounds like an article or tech
blog post.

I think the title could be a lot more clear that this is just a link to info
about a commercial book and not a link to traditional web content, though in
this case the title is so long I'm not sure how they could have conveyed that
well.

------
dkhenry
I would have loved to see Cassandra and an entrant from an ACID compliant
Memory Only DB like VoltDB. Still it looks like a good read. Anyone selling a
used copy ?

~~~
jimbojw
We considered Cassandra early on. After much discussion, Eric and I decided
against including it. Cassandra implements a BigTable-esque API and also takes
a page from the Amazon Dynamo playbook to implement ring-based sharding.

We felt that HBase and Riak more faithfully represented BigTable and Dynamo
respectively. Writing about these two databases gave us a better chance to
discuss the columnar and key/value genres independently.

It was definitely a tough choice though.

------
mhd
Is "movement" really the right word here?

------
el33tel33t
Cassandra is missing. So is HyperDex, which offers consistency and performance
not found in others.

~~~
hermanhermitage
Thanks for the heads up on HyperDex - I'd missed that. Do you know of a good
web reference that tracks new datastore implementations?

I've got the book - its good heads up for someone like me who is mainly
working in non DB areas and needs a quick summary of alternatives. I would
have liked more on SQL and pre web era data stores.

VoltDB would have been nice. Redis is more interesting to me than most of the
NoSQL solutions - as it offers me something different than I can coax an SQL
DB into delivering.

------
danskil
Just got this book, and i'm loving it.

